# Canada's anthem to become gender neutral



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I thought this was interesting.

"Canada's Senate has passed a bill making the country's national anthem gender-neutral.

If you're not familiar with the words to "O Canada," here's how the first few lines of the English version originally read: _O Canada! / Our home and native land! / True patriot love in all thy sons command._
The bill changes the phrase "in all thy sons command" to "in all of us command.""

https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/01/americas/canada-gender-neutral-national-anthem-trnd/index.html


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

About time the exclusion was corrected. Women built the country just as much as men did not to mention protected it during all the wars. Homefires kept everything going. It is like "all men created equal". A stale left over from an even more malecentric world. Why even Star Trek grew up in 1987 when it changed part of the opening - "To boldly go where no one has gone before."


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

First world problems.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

emdeengee said:


> Why even Star Trek grew up in 1987 when it changed part of the opening - "To boldly go where no one has gone before."


When I first heard that phrase as a kid I wondered where could that possibly be. Then it hit me. Oh yeah, the ladies room.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Sadly the ignoring of women is not just a first world problem or a new one but one that affects millions of women every day all over the world and has a long and dangerous history. And as we all know - words matter. They are the embodiment of ideas and beliefs. If they did not matter then there could be no objection to changing it to - We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all women are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights... and leave out the word men.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

mreynolds "When I first heard that phrase as a kid I wondered where could that possibly be. Then it hit me. Oh yeah, the ladies room."

Huh? Women go there all the time and many a boy has gone with his Mom when young . And I would hardly call it going boldly - going in a confident and courageous way - just naturally..


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

BFF is right once this is fixed. world peace


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Wouldn't it be wonderful if that was all it took for world peace. Unfortunately I think that you have unrealistic expectations.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Our national anthem was actually written in French as an alternative to God Save the King and the line that's currently changed was origionally, 'True patriot love, thou dost in us command.' The new revision actually closer reflects the original English version.


----------



## Jdeatsch (Jan 25, 2018)

Were it but that simple to solve the world's issues.

It's rather like hatred methinks. Legislating won't make it disappear.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

emdeengee said:


> mreynolds "When I first heard that phrase as a kid I wondered where could that possibly be. Then it hit me. Oh yeah, the ladies room."
> 
> Huh? Women go there all the time and many a boy has gone with his Mom when young . And I would hardly call it going boldly - going in a confident and courageous way - just naturally..


Thats why its what I thought _*when*_ I was a kid. It said "go where no MAN has gone." Since then I have been in hundreds of ladies rooms myself. I am in construction so I built and remodel them. 

It was only a thought that I remembered as a kid. Not a hard stance on who can and cant go to the women's restroom.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

emdeengee said:


> Sadly the ignoring of women is not just a first world problem or a new one but one that affects millions of women every day all over the world and has a long and dangerous history. And as we all know - words matter. They are the embodiment of ideas and beliefs. If they did not matter then there could be no objection to changing it to - We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all women are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights... and leave out the word men.


Hill lost a rigged election. You sure you want to demote yourself to 'men'?


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

wr said:


> Our national anthem was actually written in French as an alternative to God Save the King and the line that's currently changed was origionally, 'True patriot love, thou dost in us command.' The new revision actually closer reflects the original English version.


Oh yeah, start in on the French. LOL.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Oh yeah, the ladies room.


I bet men go in most of them before women do.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I bet men go in most of them before women do.


lol, keep reading and you'll see that they do in fact go first.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Canada is a nation? I thought it was still a province of the UK.....


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Hiro - You don't keep up with the news much do you?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

wr said:


> Our national anthem was actually written in French as an alternative to God Save the King and the line that's currently changed was origionally, 'True patriot love, thou dost in us command.' The new revision actually closer reflects the original English version.


There have been quite a few English translation versions of O Canada including one literal translation from the French that is just awful. The song was not well received in English Canada for well over 20 years after it was written. The one you quote was the first one to be really accepted and widely used.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

emdeengee said:


> Hiro - You don't keep up with the news much do you?


Only the relevant news.....................


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

emdeengee said:


> Sadly the ignoring of women is not just a first world problem or a new one but one that affects millions of women every day all over the world and has a long and dangerous history. And as we all know - words matter. They are the embodiment of ideas and beliefs. If they did not matter then there could be no objection to changing it to - We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all women are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights... and leave out the word men.


They were from Adams Rib they were and still are a Help Mate.

big rockpile


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> First world problems.


3rd rate results


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> They were from Adams Rib they were and still are a Help Mate.
> 
> big rockpile


rolling eyes...


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

big rockpile said:


> They were from Adams Rib they were and still are a Help Mate.
> 
> big rockpile


Based on your various posts on this site alone I wonder where that leaves you.

Your wife does everything you do nothing, so who is who's helpmate?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

big rockpile said:


> They were from Adams Rib they were and still are a Help Mate.
> 
> big rockpile





Lisa in WA said:


> rolling eyes...


This brings to mind one of my pet peeves dealing with scripture, particularly the part about women being submissive to their husbands. My take on that, particularly in the context of the passage is that women should work with and not against their husbands while the husbands are carrying out the responsibilities assigned to them concerning both their wives and God. Much like modern misinterpretation of the words 'reasonable', 'regulate', and 'infringe' in addressing the Constitution, I do not see this as a license to treat one's wife like an indentured servant as we see argued ever so often. I am further disturbed by the tendency to ignore the verse immediately following which calls on husbands to love their wives as Christ loved the church. At a cursory glance, that doesn't seem to be asking much of the men, but I would disagree with that understanding. If a man truly does that, it makes him responsible for providing his wife's physical, emotional, and spiritual needs. It makes him responsible for protecting her. It means in extreme circumstances, it is his job to die for her should that become necessary to provide her needs. I means that if one is not prepared to put his wife and her needs above himself and his needs, he has no business getting married. Yes, I feel a huge sense of responsibility attached to the notion of getting married.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Personally, if a member has posted in the past about indulging in a "swingers" lifestyle with his spouse, I find it distasteful that he would use scripture to chide women now regardless of how much he claims he's changed. Its hypocritical.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

My first thought is - boy, I'm moving to Canada.

Of they deemed that as a major problem, they must not have very big problems.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> big rockpile said: ↑
> They were from Adams Rib


Don't forget to order the Cole Slaw.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Trixie said:


> My first thought is - boy, I'm moving to Canada.
> 
> Of they deemed that as a major problem, they must not have very big problems.


I missed the part where it was stated that it was a major problem. Can you point that out?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Sadly the ignoring of women is not just a first world problem or a new one but one that affects millions of women every day all over the world and has a long and dangerous history. And as we all know - words matter. They are the embodiment of ideas and beliefs. If they did not matter then there could be no objection to changing it to - We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all women are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights... and leave out the word men.


The real problem with that statement is that we are NOT all created equal. That fact should have been obvious to the brilliant mind of its author.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Trixie said:


> My first thought is - boy, I'm moving to Canada.
> 
> Of they deemed that as a major problem, they must not have very big problems.


I don't think any Canadian deemed it a major problem at all and the only reaction seems to come from people that don't know the words to our anthem anyhow.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

wr said:


> I don't think any Canadian deemed it a major problem at all and the only reaction seems to come from people that don't know the words to our anthem anyhow.


Howard Johnson is right! Who can argue with that?!?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I do not believe the rib story. Humans, regardless of gender, are equal because neither gender could exist without the other. They developed together and each is just as important.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Hiro said:


> Only the relevant news.....................


How unfortunate that you do not seek to expand relevance in your life - which is sadly why you made such an uninformed comment.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

emdeengee said:


> How unfortunate that you do not seek to expand relevance in your life - which is sadly why you made such an uninformed comment.


If you couldn't understand it as sarcasm, you have my sympathies.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I am quite proud to know the words to my national anthem although it will take some getting used to the new words after 59 years and I am also quite proud to know the words to the American national anthem. I can hum along to the Mexican national anthem but don't know the words. I used to know the Swiss national anthem in both French and German but have lost most of the German. Now that is an even more complicated situation requiring translation into 4 languages.







http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/predators-fans-return-the-favour-sing-o-canada/


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Hiro - I apologize. Just thought it was snarky. Next time you could use the Sarcastifont.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

emdeengee said:


> I apologize. Just thought it was snarky. Next time you could use the Sarcastifont.


No need to apologize. It is hard on the internet to discern ignorance from sarcasm. I thought it was self-evident since it has been some time since your independence.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Hiro - I do not think you are ignorant any more so than I am but you also cannot identify sarcasm.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

emdeengee said:


> Hiro - I do not think you are ignorant any more so than I am but you also cannot identify sarcasm.


Is it north of Montreal?


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> I am quite proud to know the words to my national anthem although it will take some getting used to the new words after 59 years and I am also quite proud to know the words to the American national anthem. I can hum along to the Mexican national anthem but don't know the words. I used to know the Swiss national anthem in both French and German but have lost most of the German. Now that is an even more complicated situation requiring translation into 4 languages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't drag the Make-Believes into this, there not a women on there team....... (bitter sarcasm as I sit here watching the Penns get beat by the Devils)


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I remember about 30 years ago when I read of the Canadian flag being displayed upside down here in the States before a U.S. hosted hockey game and it turned out that an arena maintenance man not familiar with the Canadian flag apparently thought that leaves point down so he displayed the flag that way initially.

One of the guys down here from one of our Canadian plants for operation training when reading of the mistake told us he often wondered why his country's flag didn't also have some seal with writing on it to ensure it was always displayed properly because in his travels he had seen the error occur at times in other countries also.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> The real problem with that statement is that we are NOT all created equal. That fact should have been obvious to the brilliant mind of its author.


It is important to establish that in the context at hand, equal is equal in the sense of having equal value as human lives, not being equal in the absolute sense.



emdeengee said:


> Hiro - I apologize. Just thought it was snarky. Next time you could use the Sarcastifont.


The convention on another site I frequent is to highlight sarcastic remarks in purple. Not everyone follows this tradition but most do if for no better reason to make it easier on the new people who don't know everyone else well enough to distinguish the difference without such contextual aids as voice inflection.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

The gender change on the English version is interesting. 

The news about the changes reminded me that years ago when a kid I was quite surprised that there was two different languages and anthems and how little the two different anthem language versions have to do with each other. Canada has two official languages and anthems. French and English. The older original French version has not been changed a bit.
During a interview I heard today the past prime minister Kim Campbell was asked about it and she said changes of the french version would be difficult and have to wait. 
Life seems to be full of one bump after another


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

IndyDave said:


> It is important to establish that in the context at hand, equal is equal in the sense of having equal value as human lives, not being equal in the absolute sense.
> 
> 
> The convention on another site I frequent is to highlight sarcastic remarks in purple. Not everyone follows this tradition but most do if for no better reason to make it easier on the new people who don't know everyone else well enough to distinguish the difference without such contextual aids as voice inflection.



I think the smiley face posted was enough, or maybe I'm just a super genius because to me it was obvious he was being sarcastic.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I wonder how many of our posters would automatically snap to attention if the State Anthem of the Soviet Union were to start playing.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Clem said:


> I wonder how many of our posters would automatically snap to attention if the State Anthem of the Soviet Union were to start playing.


Well that gave me a good laugh with my coffee.  The NFL would snap to attention for sure. LOL


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

no really said:


> Well that gave me a good laugh with my coffee.  The NFL would snap to attention for sure. LOL


If you needed them down on their knees you just have to play ours!


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Clem said:


> I wonder how many of our posters would automatically snap to attention if the State Anthem of the Soviet Union were to start playing.


Probably most of your comrades.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Russian troll farms aren't actually farms. Instead, they flood social media with Russians, pretending to be Americans fitting into whatever category said social group portends to embrace. Then produce the unrelenting sort of dogma that influences people who will believe the troll is "one of us"

Kinda surprised that the Russian troll farm reference wasn't more readily recognized, and swarmed upon by the "farmers".

ETA: Ahh, well, here one is.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Probably most of your comrades.


Ah, so, Mr Hu.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Clem said:


> Russian troll farms aren't actually farms. Instead, they flood social media with Russians, pretending to be Americans fitting into whatever category said social group portends to embrace. Then produce the unrelenting sort of dogma that influences people who will believe the troll is "one of us"
> 
> Kinda surprised that the Russian troll farm reference wasn't more readily recognized, and swarmed upon by the "farmers".
> 
> ETA: Ahh, well, here one is.


I want whatever you're having in your morning beverage! LOL it must be good.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

no really said:


> I want whatever you're having in your morning beverage! LOL it must be good.


You can get it for "FREE" at the DNC


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

no really said:


> I want whatever you're having in your morning beverage! LOL it must be good.


You ever heard this dude speak, he's definitely not from around here and shouldn't be trusted.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> You ever heard this dude speak, he's definitely not from around here and shouldn't be trusted.


LOL, you think he might be from that country we are supposed to be so scared of. Ya know that old cold war thingie LOL


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Odd, I am from a country that people in another country hated and feared during the cold war.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Clem said:


> Odd, I am from a country that people in another country hated and feared during the cold war.


Grenada?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Had to google the Grenada national anthem. It's really short, and kinda perky. Like one of my neighbors.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Clem said:


> Odd, I am from a country that people in another country hated and feared during the cold war.



Remember hiding under your desk ? hahaha


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

oneraddad said:


> Remember hiding under your desk ? hahaha


Yeah, I do. Nobody should ever entertain the idea that the cold war is over, either.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Clem said:


> Had to google the Grenada national anthem. It's really short, and kinda perky. Like one of my neighbors.


Have a good college friend who got a couple medals during that invasion. A great resume builder for him.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> I think the smiley face posted was enough, or maybe I'm just a super genius because to me it was obvious he was being sarcastic.


He must have gone back and added the smiley after I read the post. I recognized the sarcasm as such, but at the same time not everyone either is familiar enough with the person's style, insightful enough, or has a similar enough sense of sarcasm to pick up on it without cues which are not available in text.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Canada is a nation? I thought it was still a province of the UK.....


That is so funny!! When I was in grade school in Ohio all we were taught about Canada was it is cold, snowed year round and Eskimos lived there. Canada is so much more and a good place to live. I am glad they are changing the anthem wording from "sons" to "us". "US" includes everyone regardless of gender, race or nationality. Canada is made up of many kinds of people from many countries. Aboriginal people were here first and then everyone else. "US" covers them all.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I love Canada, at least British Columbia and Alberta. The drivers are kind of crazy in Alberta but they aren’t mean. Beautiful provinces, super polite folks and Vancouver is a jewel of a city. One of my favorites to visit.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> I love Canada, at least British Columbia and Alberta. The drivers are kind of crazy in Alberta but they aren’t mean. Beautiful provinces, super polite folks and Vancouver is a jewel of a city. One of my favorites to visit.


I was in Montreal a long time ago with two of my kids for a track meet. The people there drove very FAST and bicycles were weaving among the traffic. No one got mad and all seemed normal for those who lived there. I was scared to death! Now Nova Scotia except for the Halifax Metro area doesn't have a driving congestion problem. Most are small communities except for HRM and Sydney Cape Breton.

First visit to Nova Scotia I was hitch hiking and I must say these were the nicest, friendliest people I ever met. Everyone wanted to take me home for a meal. That was back in 1977.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

lmrose said:


> First visit to Nova Scotia I was hitch hiking and I must say these were the nicest, friendliest people I ever met. Everyone wanted to take me home for a meal. That was back in 1977.


It could just be that you are a really awesome person!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

IndyDave said:


> It could just be that you are a really awesome person!


Exactly. I think that for the most part we get back from other people what we put out. Know what I mean?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

IndyDave said:


> It could just be that you are a really awesome person!


Beat me to it!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Hiro said:


> Is it north of Montreal?


Yes, but it is spelt Sarcasme.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

lmrose said:


> I was in Montreal a long time ago with two of my kids for a track meet. The people there drove very FAST and bicycles were weaving among the traffic. No one got mad and all seemed normal for those who lived there. I was scared to death! Now Nova Scotia except for the Halifax Metro area doesn't have a driving congestion problem. Most are small communities except for HRM and Sydney Cape Breton.
> 
> First visit to Nova Scotia I was hitch hiking and I must say these were the nicest, friendliest people I ever met. Everyone wanted to take me home for a meal. That was back in 1977.


I did some hitch hiking in the 70's also, I had some really awesome rides and a couple weirdos rides out of San Francisco. The 70's were a really good time to be alive, we were all becoming liberated and free to be who ever we wanted.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> I did some hitch hiking in the 70's also, I had some really awesome rides and a couple weirdos rides out of San Francisco. The 70's were a really good time to be alive, we were all becoming liberated and free to be who ever we wanted.


I did also back in the 80’s. I always took along a guy friend for protection. Kinda stupid. One bad ride that scared us all and I quit that.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The Maritime provinces have always been known for their friendliness . Come From Away is a musical that went to Broadway this year about what happened in Newfoundland in the week after September 11th when 38 planes landed and were stranded.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Well the changing of the words seem to have twisted the knickers of a lot of people - and not Canadians. Even after decades of playing O Canada at sporting events I was quite surprised to learn that many people I write to thought that God Save the Queen (King) was the national anthem. It is the Royal Anthem as it is for many of the Commonwealth countries. Of course we have two versions God Save the Queen and Dieu protège la Reine

For a long time the song was used as an expression of personal loyalty to the king and in translation it was used in Prussia, Denmark, and in Russia until 1833 when Czar Nicholas commissioned a new version. The tune has also been used in Sweden, Switzerland, Liechtenstein and the United States. In the United States, the unofficial but anthemic My Country 'Tis of Thee is sung to the same tune.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Clem said:


> Ah, so, Mr Hu.


What’s funny about it is I ain’t no Mr. Hu, hunter didn’t fit the rest of he way.

Have a great day, comrade.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> What’s funny about it is I ain’t no Mr. Hu, hunter didn’t fit the rest of he way.
> 
> Have a great day, comrade.


Ooooohhhhh. I thought the HU stood for something different.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> Ooooohhhhh. I thought the HU stood for something different.


Yeah, since he chose the name, surely the part that's "in it" is the important part.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> Ooooohhhhh. I thought the HU stood for something different.


LOL. I can guess what you thought...


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

lmrose said:


> I was in Montreal a long time ago with two of my kids for a track meet. The people there drove very FAST and bicycles were weaving among the traffic. No one got mad and all seemed normal for those who lived there. I was scared to death! Now Nova Scotia except for the Halifax Metro area doesn't have a driving congestion problem. Most are small communities except for HRM and Sydney Cape Breton.
> 
> First visit to Nova Scotia I was hitch hiking and I must say these were the nicest, friendliest people I ever met. Everyone wanted to take me home for a meal. That was back in 1977.


Back in the 90s when I was in university in Quebec I had to take a cab from the bus station to the train station in Montreal. Takes about 5 minutes. The driver hit 3 other cars on the way, no stopping, no worrying.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Don't forget to order the Cole Slaw.


Poutine is more popular in Canada.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> Poutine is more popular in Canada.


It's beginning to be really popular in upstate NY and I'm a fan. Good stuff!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> Poutine is more popular in Canada.


I like the Bloody Caesars.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> I like the Bloody Caesars.


I originated in Calgary and not all that hard to make. Do they sell Mott's Clamato juice in the US?


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

big rockpile said:


> They were from Adams Rib they were and still are a Help Mate.
> 
> big rockpile


There are no Adams in Canada.
.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Trixie said:


> My first thought is - boy, I'm moving to Canada.
> 
> Of they deemed that as a major problem, they must not have very big problems.


It's true, Canada doesn't have big problems. People cause problems and there's not enough people there for it to have big problems. It's hard to move to though.
.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

wr said:


> I originated in Calgary and not all that hard to make. Do they sell Mott's Clamato juice in the US?


Yep, even in the hills of Kentucky.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> I originated in Calgary and not all that hard to make. Do they sell Mott's Clamato juice in the US?


They do, but I’d rather head to Banff or Nelson or Vancouver to have one. Like drinking Guinness in Ireland, location makes it better.

I will admit that that I’ve only eaten at a Tim Hortons and a McDonalds in Calgary. And the kid behind the counter remarked on mt “American accent”. Which I thought was funny. Everyone knows it s the Canadians with the funny accents.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> They do, but I’d rather head to Banff or Nelson or Vancouver to have one. Like drinking Guinness in Ireland, location makes it better.
> 
> I will admit that that I’ve only eaten at a Tim Hortons and a McDonalds in Calgary. And the kid behind the counter remarked on mt “American accent”. Which I thought was funny. Everyone knows it s the Canadians with the funny accents.


I was behind an American paying with cash at Timmie's this summer and he was getting fairly cranky because he was convinced that Canadians were cheating him on his change.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

UK Guinness is nothing like American Guinness


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> UK Guinness is nothing like American Guinness


All I know is that I can take or leave Guinness here but in the mother country it tastes GOOD in a pub. Like ahhh...that hits the spot, good. Tea tastes better there too. Just more suitable.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> Poutine is more popular in Canada.


The cole slaw was a reference to a 1974 episode of M*A*S*H where they went to all the trouble to order ribs from *Adam's Ribs* in Chicago to ship to Korea but *forgot to order the cole slaw*.

The line was repeated multiple times during the show
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0638244/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam's_Ribs


> After placing an order for forty pounds of ribs and a gallon of barbecue sauce Hawkeye celebrates, but his joy is quickly dashed when a quick realization hits him...*he forgot to order coleslaw.*



(Not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The cole slaw was a reference to a 1974 episode of M*A*S*H where they went to all the trouble to order ribs from *Adam's Ribs* in Chicago to ship to Korea but *forgot to order the cole slaw*.
> 
> The line was repeated multiple times during the show
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0638244/
> ...


I remember that episode!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Trixie said:


> My first thought is - boy, I'm moving to Canada.
> 
> Of they deemed that as a major problem, they must not have very big problems.



No just one that was easily fixed. We try to ignore big problems


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Clem said:


> I wonder how many of our posters would automatically snap to attention if the State Anthem of the Soviet Union were to start playing.



They do have a good anthem, though. Reminds me of hockey.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

wr said:


> Poutine is more popular in Canada.



I have to disagree with you. It is popular in eastern Ontario and Quebec. Outside of there it is more hit and miss. In north BC very rare.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

keenataz said:


> I have to disagree with you. It is popular in eastern Ontario and Quebec. Outside of there it is more hit and miss. In north BC very rare.


Poutine is popular enough in south western BC that family restaurants and most of the fast food places have it on their menus now. 

.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> UK Guinness is nothing like American Guinness


That may be true but Red Stripe in Jamaica is still just plain ole Red Stripe.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Fennick said:


> Poutine is popular enough in south western BC that family restaurants and most of the fast food places have it on their menus now.
> 
> .



But it is not true poutine, especially in FF restaurants. I know our local A&W serves something like poutine, but processed cheese with pre made gravy over frozen FF does not make genuine poutine.

I swear I just googled poutine and one question was "is poutine good for you". Surprisingly no.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..........This "gender neutral" movement actually lowers the societal value of women , that they were , previously accorded ! They were honored and held more valuable than men because of their ability to carry and birth children , hold the family together during wars when men were off fighting in the armed forces , and because they were the weaker sex , physically , not mentally . 
..........So , keep on keeping on with the gender neutral movement and women will still need the superior strength of men to accomplish basic mundane tasks of life that they cannot perform and , at some point women will regret their , new , lowered status and will become dissatisfied with such . , fordy


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

fordy said:


> ..........This "gender neutral" movement actually lowers the societal value of women , that they were , previously accorded ! They were honored and held more valuable than men because of their ability to carry and birth children , hold the family together during wars when men were off fighting in the armed forces , and because they were the weaker sex , physically , not mentally .
> ..........So , keep on keeping on with the gender neutral movement and women will still need the superior strength of men to accomplish basic mundane tasks of life that they cannot perform and , at some point women will regret their , new , lowered status and will become dissatisfied with such . , fordy


Really. Well rest assured. Women are still the only ones who can carry children. But now we can do all sorts of other things we weren’t permitted to way back when, like vote, have credit cards, our own bank accounts, refuse sex to husbands, etc.

So how is it that we were so “valued” we weren’t allowed to vote, etc?

Sounds a little bit like maybe the way that slaves were “valued”.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

A nut thinks a tree
Is his home until he falls
Cadillac!! Crunch!! Ouch!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Canada is a nation? I thought it was still a province of the UK.....


I’m pretty sure this is just a misunderstanding. I saw the actual state-sheet music and the new line is:
_“True patriot love in all of U.S. command.”_

They’re finally ready to tell the queen where to stick her scepter, and they’re signaling their intent to defect. 

That’s why they left the changes to the English version. They’re hoping the French half doesn’t pick up on their plot, so they can leave that part under the crown...greatly increasing their chances that we’ll have them.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I’m pretty sure this is just a misunderstanding. I saw the actual state-sheet music and the new line is:
> _“True patriot love in all of U.S. command.”_
> 
> They’re finally ready to tell the queen where to stick her scepter, and they’re signaling their intent to defect.
> ...



Off topic but just saw your avatar. I always thought you were a guy!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Off topic but just saw your avatar. I always thought you were a guy!


I am. 
Dana Loesch is just a hero(ine) of mine. 

I found a picture that had her, an AR, bubble gum, and The Misfits all in one place. It suited me too perfectly not to use it.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I am.
> Dana Loesch is just a hero(ine) of mine.
> 
> I found a picture that had her, an AR, bubble gum, and The Misfits all in one place. It suited me too perfectly not to use it.


Ah. That explains it.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Ah. That explains it.


Also, she’s my second wife. The problem is neither my first wife, nor her first husband know yet. 


I actually told her that, within slapping distance, and she didn’t slap me, so I’m pretty sure I have a shot.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I am.
> Dana Loesch is just a hero(ine) of mine.
> 
> I found a picture that had her, an AR, bubble gum, and The Misfits all in one place. It suited me too perfectly not to use it.



Actually got one of those shirts awhile back.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Also, she’s my second wife. The problem is neither my first wife, nor her first husband know yet.
> 
> 
> I actually told her that, within slapping distance, and she didn’t slap me, so I’m pretty sure I have a shot.


Probably better worry more about your first wife’s reaction.  There might not be much left of you for a second one.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

keenataz said:


> Actually got one of those shirts awhile back.


Do you actually like the Misfits, or just think The Fiend looks cool?

If the later, I’m going to have to ask for the shirt back.



Actually asked Mrs. Loesch that, too.
She answered right.
I even made her sing the bridge of Helena.
She nailed it.

Dang it.

ETA: _she wasn’t actually wearing The Fiend at the time. I have no idea where/when the picture was taken. _


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Probably better worry more about your first wife’s reaction.  There might not be much left of you for a second one.


Details. Details.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Do you actually like the Misfits, or just think The Fiend looks cool?
> 
> If the later, I’m going to have to ask for the shirt back.
> 
> ...



Only with Danzig.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

keenataz said:


> Only with Danzig.


Good answer. 

All hail the Evil Elvis.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I’m pretty sure this is just a misunderstanding. I saw the actual state-sheet music and the new line is:
> _“True patriot love in all of U.S. command.”_
> 
> They’re finally ready to tell the queen where to stick her scepter, and they’re signaling their intent to defect.
> ...


I was going to go there with my original province of the UK comment and ask about bowing to some monarch across the ocean. But, I thought that may have sounded snarky.......


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Hiro said:


> I was going to go there with my original province of the UK comment and ask about bowing to some monarch across the ocean. But, I thought that may have sounded snarky.......


When you start to care about people thinking you’re snarky, the terrorists win...or some such horrible outcome like that.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> They do, but I’d rather head to Banff or Nelson or Vancouver to have one. Like drinking Guinness in Ireland, location makes it better.
> 
> I will admit that that I’ve only eaten at a Tim Hortons and a McDonalds in Calgary. And the kid behind the counter remarked on mt “American accent”. Which I thought was funny. Everyone knows it s the Canadians with the funny accents.


That is too funny!! I have been here 40 years and meeting new people they always ask me ,"Where are you from?" Some even guess Ohio which is correct! Living here so long I have heard a lot of different accents. Even in Nova Scotia depending which part you visit the dialects are different and expressions. No matter what province you go to the accent will be different. Language is an interesting thing and my husband will forever tease me over some words. For example; I pronounce "tomato" with a long "a" such as "tomayto". He says "tomahto" with a short "a". There are other words we go back and forth about but all in good fun!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Fennick said:


> It's true, Canada doesn't have big problems. People cause problems and there's not enough people there for it to have big problems. It's hard to move to though.
> .


Canada is the second largest country in area in the world but has about one tenth of the population of the USA. Only Russia has more area. I think Canada may be up to 34 + million people nation wide now. The biggest populations are the cities of course and mainly those closer to the USA border. Nova Scotia has only two cities. One is the Halifax/Dartmouth area called HRM which stands for Halifax Regional Municipality. They amalgamated some years ago. The other is Sydney Cape Breton. Everything else is towns, villages and rural. If you get on the highways and by-pass all the towns and villages you will drive hours looking at woods.

Parts of Nova Scotia looks a lot like middle and upper Michigan or at least like I remember it with hills , woods, lakes and farms. Away from the city life is pretty slow here and no one hurries. In banks and stores everyone seems to know everyone and chat while waiting on customers. So you learn to wait patiently. I have met some interesting people while waiting in lines. 

The politicians keep saying Canada needs more people but it seems Immigration makes it hard for folks to move here. There is a lot of red tape trying to immigrate. It can be done but takes time and money. 

For the most part people are kind and helpful to strangers. I had to go to the city a few years back when I was mostly blind. Strangers helped me cross streets, call taxis and go to the bus. I asked for help and no one refused.

That said , Canada has crime too and drugs and poverty like any country. If there is less its because there are less people. Human nature knows no boundaries.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

lmrose said:


> Canada is the second largest country in area in the world but has about one tenth of the population of the USA. Only Russia has more area. I think Canada may be up to 34 + million people nation wide now. The biggest populations are the cities of course and mainly those closer to the USA border. Nova Scotia has only two cities. One is the Halifax/Dartmouth area called HRM which stands for Halifax Regional Municipality. They amalgamated some years ago. The other is Sydney Cape Breton. Everything else is towns, villages and rural. If you get on the highways and by-pass all the towns and villages you will drive hours looking at woods.
> 
> Parts of Nova Scotia looks a lot like middle and upper Michigan or at least like I remember it with hills , woods, lakes and farms. Away from the city life is pretty slow here and no one hurries. In banks and stores everyone seems to know everyone and chat while waiting on customers. So you learn to wait patiently. I have met some interesting people while waiting in lines.
> 
> ...


We are planning on driving up into Canada late next summer and taking the trans Canada highway crosss country. Going to Nova Scotia (haven’t been since we were kids) and then heading down into northern New England. Can’t wait!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

fordy said:


> ..........This "gender neutral" movement actually lowers the societal value of women , that they were , previously accorded ! They were honored and held more valuable than men because of their ability to carry and birth children , hold the family together during wars when men were off fighting in the armed forces , and because they were the weaker sex , physically , not mentally .
> ..........So , keep on keeping on with the gender neutral movement and women will still need the superior strength of men to accomplish basic mundane tasks of life that they cannot perform and , at some point women will regret their , new , lowered status and will become dissatisfied with such . , fordy



God created the first man and woman. Obviously He made them different so they could populate the earth. Through history men being stronger hunted and killed dinner. Women had the children and kept the home fires going.

During war times though women worked in factories as the men were gone to fight the war.Some women went over seas too. Women started to become more independent because they had too but they did not have equal rights.

Many women after the war who were married and had children stayed home and their husbands worked for pay. Widows and single or divorced women had to have jobs outside the home to survive. They worked but did not get equal pay. Women to this day in many jobs get less pay than a man doing the same work. Their work is not valued as highly as the man's.

Women were not valued and in many countries still are not
today and are treated like property. Go to other parts of the world and you will find many countries are dominated by patriarch rule and women count for little. Even then many women do try to hold their families together and and struggle to feed their families when the men are no where to be found.

Things are definitely not the way God intended in the beginning. I can't think of a time in history where women were held in high esteem and valued. Henry the Eighth had eight wives killed I think. So did and still do in some countries , men can kill their wives and go unpunished.

In the western countries women are independent and work. But if in a relationship they are dominated often by a man. Look at all the times women have been killed by boy friends or husbands. How many women flee to women's shelter's to escape abuse. Men are stronger it's true but often that strength is used in a wrong way. Women certainly are not valued by many men.

Equality and value has nothing to do with gender . But it does have everything to do with respect. Men and women respecting each other in a relationship will recognize their differences. They will honer each other by appreciating their different qualities. One won't lord it over and dominate or control the other. They listen to each other and reach a compromise when of different opinion. If any man has a tendency to want to dominate or control his wife or girl friend it isn't to late to change.
I told my husband a long time ago the one thing I value most is freedom. Freedom to make my own decisions and decide what how I will carry out my responsibilities. I don't need someone controlling how I do every little thing. I told him I don't try to control what he does and he wouldn't like it if I did. He got the message and we respect each others strengths and weaknesses. He' s not my boss. We are equal partners in this marriage, We respect the boundaries of our union. We had a common outlook and goals about how we wanted to live our life together. Ours is a partnership, life long, not a competition to see who can dominate.

And fordy, just one last comment and then I am going to bed as it is after mid-night here. What you said about women needing men's superior strength to do those mudane task. Well my husband is physically stronger but when I needed his help moving he couldn't help because his heart was acting up. Twice I have moved from one apartment to another. I did it all myself because I had no one to help me.

The first place was upstairs. Using a two wheel dolly and bungy cords I lugged tables, chairs, and even a small washer and bed and all house hold things down outside stairs and up other stairs . It took me three days and forty trips lugging things ten blocks right down the main street of town.But I got it done alone.
We were going to stay there but couldn't because Bill had another heart spell. Then I found this downstairs apartment. So I got the two wheel dolly again with the bungy cords and lugged everything down the outside stairs. This time my land lady loaned me a u-haul. I loaded it and her husband moved it for me. Three trips and three days later I had moved all our things and unloaded and put them away by myself. You see when you are weaker you have to use your brain more and figure out how to get those task done that require strength. It may have taken me longer than a man but it got done and I didn't hurt myself doing it. So don't think women can't do tasks that require strength. There is more than one way to do things. Still it makes it easier when there is a man to help. Have a good evening.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

wr said:


> Poutine is more popular in Canada.


I raise my children on bottl'd moose poutine and maple whiskey.

True north strong and free!


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

keenataz said:


> But it is not true poutine, especially in FF restaurants. I know our local A&W serves something like poutine, but processed cheese with pre made gravy over frozen FF does not make genuine poutine.
> 
> I swear I just googled poutine and one question was "is poutine good for you". Surprisingly no.


Please stay out of Canada, we don't need your kind of negativity here.

Fact; poutine is enjoyed all over Canada. At least in all of the provinces I have been to and lived in. It's in all sorts of restaurants. The authentic stuff is clearly superior. All true north strong and free Canadians eat it.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Now I got a Craving !!! I'm gonna have to go out and get a nice large Poutine with St-Albert Cheese Curds (extra squeaky) and then get a Beaver Tail for desert... As for poutine being unhealthy ? HUMBUG !!! French Fries, Beef or Vegetable Gravy, fresh Cheese Curds - all good stuff ! NOTE, the Gravy is a REAL gravy, not just a bland, browned flour 'sauce'. The proper cheese is Curds, not mozza or cheddar.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

HeavyHauler said:


> Please stay out of Canada, we don't need your kind of negativity here.
> 
> Fact; poutine is enjoyed all over Canada. At least in all of the provinces I have been to and lived in. It's in all sorts of restaurants. The authentic stuff is clearly superior. All true north strong and free Canadians eat it.


Y’all don’t like illegals either???


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Y’all don’t like illegals either???


Illegals, no. Legal law abiding immigrants, sure.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

HeavyHauler said:


> Illegals, no. Legal law abiding immigrants, sure.


I guess y’all ain’t that different after all!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Steve_S said:


> ...The proper cheese is Curds, not mozza or cheddar.


What?
Cheese curds come in all varieties. Most poutine is made with _cheddar_ curds.
What kind of cheese do you prefer it to be?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

lmrose said:


> God created the first man and woman. Obviously He made them different so they could populate the earth. Through history men being stronger hunted and killed dinner. Women had the children and kept the home fires going.
> 
> During war times though women worked in factories as the men were gone to fight the war.Some women went over seas too. Women started to become more independent because they had too but they did not have equal rights.
> 
> ...


I grew up being taught to respect "the fair sex". Daddy was well aware of the males inferior position in life and taught us three boys to treat the ladies with care and respect. Did the same with other things that could get us killed too.... Dynamite, rattlesnakes, firearms, alligators..... Handle with care!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I grew up being taught to respect "the fair sex". Daddy was well aware of the males inferior position in life and taught us three boys to treat the ladies with care and respect. Did the same with other things that could get us killed too.... Dynamite, rattlesnakes, firearms, alligators..... Handle with care!


Lol, yep its best to be careful. All of those seem to go off with little warning.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

wr said:


> I was behind an American paying with cash at Timmie's this summer and he was getting fairly cranky because he was convinced that Canadians were cheating him on his change.


Usually they do but at least they accept it. In the USA most places wont take any foreign money.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

lmrose said:


> Canada is the second largest country in area in the world but has about one tenth of the population of the USA. Only Russia has more area. I think Canada may be up to 34 + million people nation wide now. The biggest populations are the cities of course and mainly those closer to the USA border. Nova Scotia has only two cities. One is the Halifax/Dartmouth area called HRM which stands for Halifax Regional Municipality. They amalgamated some years ago. The other is Sydney Cape Breton. Everything else is towns, villages and rural. If you get on the highways and by-pass all the towns and villages you will drive hours looking at woods.
> 
> Parts of Nova Scotia looks a lot like middle and upper Michigan or at least like I remember it with hills , woods, lakes and farms. Away from the city life is pretty slow here and no one hurries. In banks and stores everyone seems to know everyone and chat while waiting on customers. So you learn to wait patiently. I have met some interesting people while waiting in lines.
> 
> ...


LOL I think you just made itpretty clear why Canada Doesn't need More population !


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

At the local gas stations and restaurants it can be humorous to watch U.S. citizens pay with USA dollars and get Canadian money back. To the exact penny face value (guess I should say nickel). Not seem to give it a thought or a care in the world. Not realizing their loosing money due to the currency difference. Plastic helps out on that problem.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> Usually they do but at least they accept it. In the USA most places wont take any foreign money.


We took pennies out of circulation a few years ago so paying for merchandise is a bit of an art form. If you pay by debit or credit, you'll pay the exact amount but if you're paying cash, the amount is rounded to the nearest nickle. 

It was the missing pennies that was upsetting the poor guy.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Really? We still see a few Canadian pennies down here.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> Really? We still see a few Canadian pennies down here.


That must be because Canadian retailers no longer accept them! Have to get rid of them somewhere!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I grew up being taught to respect "the fair sex". Daddy was well aware of the males inferior position in life and taught us three boys to treat the ladies with care and respect. Did the same with other things that could get us killed too.... Dynamite, rattlesnakes, firearms, alligators..... Handle with care!


That is hilarious !!! Wait until I tell Bill that! He has had me thinking all these years he is the superior and the one to be wary of! I did tell him one day though not to mess with the cook!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

wr said:


> We took pennies out of circulation a few years ago so paying for merchandise is a bit of an art form. If you pay by debit or credit, you'll pay the exact amount but if you're paying cash, the amount is rounded to the nearest nickle.
> 
> It was the missing pennies that was upsetting the poor guy.


It's a sad thing for anyone to get in a fizz over a couple of pennies. It's been several years since I quit fooling with coins at all. I just pass them to whoever is next at the register or drop them in a donation jar. Amazing how many folks will kick up a huge smile over a few odd coins that wouldn't buy them a candy bar!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

IndyDave said:


> It could just be that you are a really awesome person!


Thank you and others for saying that but no I am no one special, quite the introvert and don't make friends easily. Somehow manage to offend people while not intending too. Back then Bill and I had been writing to each other for four years. He asked me to marry him before we ever met in person. He invited me to come visit him and his parents. Ended up coming a week earlier than I was supposed too . Was hitch hiking because I only had enough money for a bus ticket to upper New York state. We were living in Battle Creek Michigan at the time.I would have died rather than ask Bill or anyone for money. The two things I am is stubborn and resilient and like my Daddy taught me; I never give up or quit!


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

wr said:


> I was behind an American paying with cash at Timmie's this summer and he was getting fairly cranky because he was convinced that Canadians were cheating him on his change.


Did some traveling in Canada in business. Got as far north as Owen Sound. When I would pull out those USD's their eyes would light up and out came the loonies. They sure would be smiling.
I may still have a pile of them I was forced to accept.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HeavyHauler said:


> Please stay out of Canada, we don't need your kind of negativity here.
> 
> Fact; poutine is enjoyed all over Canada. At least in all of the provinces I have been to and lived in. It's in all sorts of restaurants. The authentic stuff is clearly superior. All true north strong and free Canadians eat it.



Ummm I have lived in Canada for 58 years. Including 4 in eastern Ontario. I have had poutine from the Byward Market and I believe the stuff you get through the rest of Canada is a poor imitation.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Steve_S said:


> Now I got a Craving !!! I'm gonna have to go out and get a nice large Poutine with St-Albert Cheese Curds (extra squeaky) and then get a Beaver Tail for desert... As for poutine being unhealthy ? HUMBUG !!! French Fries, Beef or Vegetable Gravy, fresh Cheese Curds - all good stuff ! NOTE, the Gravy is a REAL gravy, not just a bland, browned flour 'sauce'. The proper cheese is Curds, not mozza or cheddar.



My arteries are clogging as I read this.

But that is true poutine.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

keenataz said:


> My arteries are clogging as I read this.
> But that is true poutine.


Hehehehe and what's better than a Fresh Poutine and a Beaver Tail desert ? NOT MUCH !_ Can picture some Yankee's wondering about that hehehe._ A Beaver Tail is a type of Pastry with a huge assortment of available toppings & flavours, sinful at best, criminally good always but not the healthiest thing going and well worth the experience.

Geez, I remember a Polish Guy on the Market had a Bloomin Onion Food Truck, past the Beaver Tails shop going east, just about across from the GT Boutique where he used to park... Ohhh those were sinfully good too and a marvelous munch any time of the day.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Steve_S said:


> Hehehehe and what's better than a Fresh Poutine and a Beaver Tail desert ? NOT MUCH !_ Can picture some Yankee's wondering about that hehehe._ A Beaver Tail is a type of Pastry with a huge assortment of available toppings & flavours, sinful at best, criminally good always but not the healthiest thing going and well worth the experience.
> 
> Geez, I remember a Polish Guy on the Market had a Bloomin Onion Food Truck, past the Beaver Tails shop going east, just about across from the GT Boutique where he used to park... Ohhh those were sinfully good too and a marvelous munch any time of the day.


I think Beaver Tails are actually Satan tempting us with a modern day apple. Jeez they were good.

And then Iwould go look at the fresh veggies to feel healthy.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I have never heard of poutine.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

we have a good poutine in one of the restaurants in the Mc Mac Mall. never heard of Beaver Tail dessert though. not sure if it's available in Nova Scotia. ~Georgia


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> I have never heard of poutine.


You my friend have lived a cursed life


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've been in Nova Scotia over 40 years also. nobody ever asked me where I'm from. they already know as soon as I open my mouth. ~Georgia


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

mreynolds said:


> I have never heard of poutine.


It's the most famous Canadian dish there is and for good reason! It's all the essential food groups! Gravy! Cheese curds! French fries! And meat if you want!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> I have never heard of poutine.


No bannock and no poutine leads me to believe you need a trip up north. You may want to wait until summer because I'm not sure -35C is something you'd enjoy.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wr said:


> No bannock and no poutine leads me to believe you need a trip up north. You may want to wait until summer because I'm not sure -35C is something you'd enjoy.


I would be the next Frosty the Snowman. I did a bit up in Philly some years back but came home before Christmas. 

I have been wanting to go to Whistler but what other areas are like that but not as commercialized?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The Canadian penny still has value and will retain its value indefinitely so there is no time limit for redeeming pennies. Businesses can accept pennies but only if they choose to do so. Otherwise you can redeem them at any financial institution. Some may accept 5 but others may require a roll (50). Personally I would not make a special return trip to cash in just a few pennies. 

My husband has a huge tin of pennies and keeps finding more. Zinc passed the $1.80 mark today which means the current "penny" has a melt value of $0.0101867. We are going to be RICH!


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> I have been wanting to go to Whistler but what other areas are like that but not as commercialized?


I guess what are you hoping to find when you get there?
Whistler is world class skiing, food, golf etc etc etc and because of this very commercial.
Not many places have that to the same extent. If you're in to skiing there are countless hills, community or smaller resorts across the country. If you're looking for alpine hiking and wildlife viewing, tonnes of places across the country and up to the arctic will leave you changed for the better, imo.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Y’all don’t like illegals either???


As the child of legal immigrants I don't support illegal immigration or those who stay beyond the time their visa allows. I do support our system of immigration and welcome refugees who will be vetted. Everything can be improved of course. As long as illegals can find work they will keep coming. Time to go after the employers with a sincere desire to find the employers and prosecute them. Like they did for the Mafia. Claw back everything they have that has been earned through crime or,in this case, the hiring of illegals.

An interesting statistic is that the Canada Border Services Agency considers Americans to be top of the list for working without authorization in Canada. The Philippines are second and Israel third. In 2012 the CBSA found 54 Americans, 36 Filipinos and 33 Israelis. The last year statistics were compiled. Outrageous. I bet there are at least 60 Americans by now.

Meanwhile back at the ranch.... you all have about 100,000 Canadians working and living illegally in the US.

It is estimated that there are about 50,000 people from many countries living in Canada who have overstayed their visas. Lots of students and parent and siblings of immigrants and undeclared or processed spouses of citizens and immigrants.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

fireweed farm said:


> I guess what are you hoping to find when you get there?
> Whistler is world class skiing, food, golf etc etc etc and because of this very commercial.
> Not many places have that to the same extent. If you're in to skiing there are countless hills, community or smaller resorts across the country. If you're looking for alpine hiking and wildlife viewing, tonnes of places across the country and up to the arctic will leave you changed for the better, imo.


Revelstoke has lovely skiing as isn’t as commercial as I recall and is in the beautiful Selkirks. Which are dear to my heart. My homestead is in the American Selkirks.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Well of course I am going to recommend the Yukon for skiing. Certainly not commercialized. Not for us anymore but every year our young friends go back country skiing and snowboarding on a winter camping trip. Last year they got lost and ended up in Skagway. Customs guys were not amused.

http://yukonbackcountryskiing.com/


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> I would be the next Frosty the Snowman. I did a bit up in Philly some years back but came home before Christmas.
> 
> I have been wanting to go to Whistler but what other areas are like that but not as commercialized?


You plan to go skiing? Big White used to be a place I'd go on weekends. Nice powder, big hill, and some incredible views when clear. Silver Star is another...
Whistler/Blackcomb is like Vail. Absolute gong show on weekends in winter, especially around holidays. 
Snow is heavy in Whistler compared to interior hills.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Wanna know about Beaver Tails ? http://beavertails.com/en/ Complete with International Stores (none in the USA).

As for -35c... Hmmm Heat Wave here at -7c, almost time to get out the shorts !


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

found the Beavertails shack on the Halifax waterfront! only 5 min to the ferry that will take me there. the WF is a very popular place with tourists and locals. it's close to where the cruise ships land. never been there but I will this summer if only to get a Beavertail. I think i'll try maple which is a favorite of mine. ~Georgia


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

fireweed farm said:


> I guess what are you hoping to find when you get there?
> Whistler is world class skiing, food, golf etc etc etc and because of this very commercial.
> Not many places have that to the same extent. If you're in to skiing there are countless hills, community or smaller resorts across the country. If you're looking for alpine hiking and wildlife viewing, tonnes of places across the country and up to the arctic will leave you changed for the better, imo.


Wilderness and peace and quiet. My brother say they have that there but only in the summer. The net says otherwise lol.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

melli said:


> You plan to go skiing? Big White used to be a place I'd go on weekends. Nice powder, big hill, and some incredible views when clear. Silver Star is another...
> Whistler/Blackcomb is like Vail. Absolute gong show on weekends in winter, especially around holidays.
> Snow is heavy in Whistler compared to interior hills.


No snow skiing for me. I even put on a jacket when the Olympics come on.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> Wilderness and peace and quiet. My brother say they have that there but only in the summer. The net says otherwise lol.


Take the Cassiar Hwy...camp along it. 
https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Attracti...itimat_Stikine_District_British_Columbia.html
See Bear Glacier, dogleg into Stewart/Hyder...by far the best hwy I've ever traveled in terms of absolute solitude. Alcan is chicken feed compared to this hwy. Scenery is amazing. Probably busier now, but when I took it, it felt like I was the only soul driving it, until a Porsche blew my doors off (no kidding). I was supposed to be looking for a job (bush piloting), but I ended up vacationing along the hwy and rivers I crossed...lol

Summer in Whistler is ho-hum. Sure, not as busy as winter, but the place is so built up. If you head further north along the sea-to-sky hwy, past Whistler, there are some nice camping spots (Birkenhead Provincial Park for instance).


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

newfieannie said:


> found the Beavertails shack on the Halifax waterfront! only 5 min to the ferry that will take me there. the WF is a very popular place with tourists and locals. it's close to where the cruise ships land. never been there but I will this summer if only to get a Beavertail. I think i'll try maple which is a favorite of mine. ~Georgia


Beavertails are delicious Georgia. I've had them a few times with different toppings and usually have plain unsweetened tea or soda water with them, to cut some of the sweetness.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Why is Canada pronounced *Can*-uh-duh but the inhabitants are Can-*A*-d-ens? Shouldn't they be *Can*-uh-duns. Or the country be called Can-*A*-duh?
Wassup with that?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Clem said:


> Why is Canada pronounced *Can*-uh-duh but the inhabitants are Can-*A*-d-ens? Shouldn't they be *Can*-uh-duns. Or the country be called Can-*A*-duh?
> Wassup with that?


I thought they were called Doug.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

melli said:


> Take the Cassiar Hwy...camp along it.
> https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Attracti...itimat_Stikine_District_British_Columbia.html
> See Bear Glacier, dogleg into Stewart/Hyder...by far the best hwy I've ever traveled in terms of absolute solitude. Alcan is chicken feed compared to this hwy. Scenery is amazing. Probably busier now, but when I took it, it felt like I was the only soul driving it, until a Porsche blew my doors off (no kidding). I was supposed to be looking for a job (bush piloting), but I ended up vacationing along the hwy and rivers I crossed...lol
> 
> Summer in Whistler is ho-hum. Sure, not as busy as winter, but the place is so built up. If you head further north along the sea-to-sky hwy, past Whistler, there are some nice camping spots (Birkenhead Provincial Park for instance).


Is Trout Lake still a relatively unknown spot or have the tourists finally found it? I've spent a few nights in the Windsor Hotel and while it's not exactly posh, it was a great

Another of my favorites is Soki Lodge and while it's about as isolated as you can get, given the fact that you can only access by skis, snowshoes, or on foot in the summer. Meals are first rate, the scenery is amazing and wildlife is inevitable. The last time I stayed, supper was delayed until a young grizzly was removed from the kitchen. 

The lodge itself was built in 1930, you're provided a wash basin, it's still heated by woodstoves and fireplaces, kerosene lighting and there is still no indoor plumbing and rates are likely as much as you'd pay for a night at the Banff Springs or Whistler but in my opinion, a much better experience.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

wr said:


> Is Trout Lake still a relatively unknown spot or have the tourists finally found it? I've spent a few nights in the Windsor Hotel and while it's not exactly posh, it was a great
> 
> Another of my favorites is Soki Lodge and while it's about as isolated as you can get, given the fact that you can only access by skis, snowshoes, or on foot in the summer. Meals are first rate, the scenery is amazing and wildlife is inevitable. The last time I stayed, supper was delayed until a young grizzly was removed from the kitchen.
> 
> The lodge itself was built in 1930, you're provided a wash basin, it's still heated by woodstoves and fireplaces, kerosene lighting and there is still no indoor plumbing and rates are likely as much as you'd pay for a night at the Banff Springs or Whistler but in my opinion, a much better experience.


Is that Skoki Lodge? Never been there...looks interesting. 
Trout Lake (in Vancouver?)...that is a city park now. 
Reminded of my foray up Tetrahedron Park (in my hood)...never knew about it until some friends at work suggested we go there one weekend. Park has 4 cabins throughout park. Most exhausting hike ever...I climbed the wrong peak looking for cabin. They were unsure which peak the top cabin was nestled. I finally made it to cabin and promptly passed out. 
http://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-du...ahedron-provincial-park-against-70003378.html


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

melli said:


> Is that Skoki Lodge? Never been there...looks interesting.
> Trout Lake (in Vancouver?)...that is a city park now.
> Reminded of my foray up Tetrahedron Park (in my hood)...never knew about it until some friends at work suggested we go there one weekend. Park has 4 cabins throughout park. Most exhausting hike ever...I climbed the wrong peak looking for cabin. They were unsure which peak the top cabin was nestled. I finally made it to cabin and promptly passed out.
> http://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-du...ahedron-provincial-park-against-70003378.html


Different Trout Lake. It’s over by Revelstoke. The scenery is wonderful and nobody really goes there because there is no cell service and the hotel isn’t exactly 5 star.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> Different Trout Lake. It’s over by Revelstoke. The scenery is wonderful and nobody really goes there because there is no cell service and the hotel isn’t exactly 5 star.


I’m going to have to check this out. Sounds wonderful.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

wr said:


> Different Trout Lake. It’s over by Revelstoke. The scenery is wonderful and nobody really goes there because there is no cell service and the hotel isn’t exactly 5 star.


Ahhh...that makes sense. I always thought Revelstoke-Golden area would be an ideal place to live. Right in the Rockies (mountains towering overhead). Been through many many times, but never loitered (other than a night here and there). I guess it was too rough for me...lol
Grizzlies, lions are two things that bothered me. And they have real winters.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m going to have to check this out. Sounds wonderful.


It's a wonderful place but it's likely best if you bring your own accomodation. I'm not sure if the Windsor is still open but it's one of those quaint hotels that is extremly clean, served fantastic meals, the rooms were small with no A/C, some even have their own bathroom and the rest share the bathroom in the hall. It doesn't really matter because the area is so peaceful and very few go to trout lake to hide in a room.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Revy/Invermere/Kaslo, the entire Kootenay's is such a beautiful area. Didn't like Nelson but it was just too populated for me. Did a couple day hike through Jumbo Pass years ago and saw grizzly bears stalking mountain goats, from my tent.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

fireweed farm said:


> Revy/Invermere/Kaslo, the entire Kootenay's is such a beautiful area. Didn't like Nelson but it was just too populated for me. Did a couple day hike through Jumbo Pass years ago and saw grizzly bears stalking mountain goats, from my tent.


Nelson in the fall is so beautiful. Like a painting. I love the old Hume Hotel. We’ve had some wonderful weekends there. Of course, for an American...going to Canada’s slightly exotic. So similar culturally but different too.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

melli said:


> Ahhh...that makes sense. I always thought Revelstoke-Golden area would be an ideal place to live. Right in the Rockies (mountains towering overhead). Been through many many times, but never loitered (other than a night here and there). I guess it was too rough for me...lol
> Grizzlies, lions are two things that bothered me. And they have real winters.


Ahem. I believe Revelstoke is in the Selkirks and Monashees. The Rockies are nearby but entirely different range.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> Ahem. I believe Revelstoke is in the Selkirks and Monashees. The Rockies are nearby but entirely different range.


Haha...got me peeking Geomorphologist. Yes, Revelstoke is within ranges you noted There are many ranges throughout BC, but generally, as in an overall picture, most folks divvy up BC into three areas, Coastal, Interior, and Rockies.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Lisa in WA said:


> Nelson in the fall is so beautiful. Like a painting. I love the old Hume Hotel. We’ve had some wonderful weekends there. Of course, for an American...going to Canada’s slightly exotic. So similar culturally but different too.


A lot of American's in Nelson as well, draft dodgers.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Well, I suppose a person learns something new every day...all my life I had been of the belief that a beaver tail was an appendage found on the back end of a beaver.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

IndyDave said:


> Well, I suppose a person learns something new every day...all my life I had been of the belief that a beaver tail was an appendage found on the back end of a beaver.


That requires a whole different recipe, which I can provide, if you'd like.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

wr said:


> That requires a whole different recipe, which I can provide, if you'd like.


Come on. Quit bing a tease and post it


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Redlands Okie said:


> Come on. Quit bing a tease and post it


Beaver tails and moose noses require similar preparation and are generally roasted on a stick over an open fire until the outer skin dries and peels off. 

Beaver tail is best boiled and elders insist all you need is a bit of salt for seasoning. The rest of the beaver should be cooked like most game meat, carefully so it doesn't dry out. 

Moose nose is generally made into soup and while moose nose soup is considered a delicacy to some, I'm not overly fond of the idea of any kind of nose in my soup.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I thought this was interesting.
> 
> "Canada's Senate has passed a bill making the country's national anthem gender-neutral.
> 
> ...


I'm really kind of off the gender-equality bandwagon. Quit rewriting stuff to protect people's feelings.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> I'm really kind of off the gender-equality bandwagon. Quit rewriting stuff to protect people's feelings.


Getting rid of "sons" and replacing it with "us" actually takes the anthem back to more of what it was originally before it was masculinized.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

emdeengee said:


> Getting rid of "sons" and replacing it with "us" actually takes the anthem back to more of what it was originally before it was masculinized.


Was it masculanized later? I could understand that a bit better


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Heritagefarm said:


> Was it masculanized later? I could understand that a bit better


I have no idea, but I say ditch the whole song, and go for one 'off the shelf' like an AC/DC anthem...lol
I don't get a lot of pride when I hear our anthem...actually find the Americano one more inspiring. God knows, I've listened to that one a lot (As a wee one, I used to end up at the race track watching Pa race, and the American anthem was played alongside the Canadian one).


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

melli said:


> I have no idea, but I say ditch the whole song, and go for one 'off the shelf' like an AC/DC anthem...lol
> I don't get a lot of pride when I hear our anthem...actually find the Americano one more inspiring. God knows, I've listened to that one a lot (As a wee one, I used to end up at the race track watching Pa race, and the American anthem was played alongside the Canadian one).


I agree only with the AC DC part.
And HF, I believe it was masculanized (is that a word) later so yes no real harm in bringing it back to the original.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

melli said:


> I have no idea, but I say ditch the whole song, and go for one 'off the shelf' like an AC/DC anthem...lol
> I don't get a lot of pride when I hear our anthem...actually find the Americano one more inspiring. God knows, I've listened to that one a lot (As a wee one, I used to end up at the race track watching Pa race, and the American anthem was played alongside the Canadian one).


How about a techno anthem instead? Get modern!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Heritagefarm said:


> Was it masculanized later? I could understand that a bit better


Yes, it was. Our anthem was actually written in French and has been revised a few times. At one time, they updated line was, 'True patriot love, thou dost in us command.'


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

wr said:


> Yes, it was. Our anthem was actually written in French and has been revised a few times. At one time, they updated line was, 'True patriot love, thou dost in us command.'


I see, thanks for the clarification folks.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

lmrose said:


> ..... I think Canada may be up to 34 + million people nation wide now. .....


It's 36.8 million now.

.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Clem said:


> Why is Canada pronounced *Can*-uh-duh but the inhabitants are Can-*A*-d-ens? Shouldn't they be *Can*-uh-duns. Or the country be called Can-*A*-duh?
> Wassup with that?


Wassup is you're pronouncing it wrong. Maybe you've been hearing it wrong in your neck of the woods too? Y'all have such funny accents down there. 

Canada is pronounced Can-a-dah and the inhabitants are not Canadens, they are Canadians.

That's pronounced Can-*ay*-dee-ans.

.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Fennick said:


> It's 36.8 million now.
> 
> .


That's a 10th of our population, when can I move?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I always found the origin of the name Canada interesting. Parts of the what is now the US west and south were also called Canada at one time.

The name “Canada” is now widely accepted as coming from the Huron-Iroquois word “kanata,” meaning “village” or “settlement.” In 1535, two Aboriginal youths told French explorer Jacques Cartier about the route to kanata; they were actually referring to the village of Stadacona, the site of the present-day City of Québec. For lack of another name, Cartier used the word “Canada” to describe not only the village, but the entire area controlled by its chief, Donnacona.

The name was soon applied to a much larger area; maps in 1547 designated everything north of the St. Lawrence River as Canada. Cartier also called the St. Lawrence River the “rivière du Canada,” a name used until the early 1600s. By 1616, although the entire region was known as New France, the area along the great river of Canada and the Gulf of St. Lawrence was still called Canada.

Soon explorers and fur traders opened up territory to the west and to the south, and the area known as Canada grew. In the early 1700s, the name referred to all French lands in what is now the American Midwest and as far south as present-day Louisiana.

The first use of Canada as an official name came in 1791, when the Province of Quebec was divided into the colonies of Upper Canada and Lower Canada. In 1841, the two colonies were united under one name, the Province of Canada.

Leading up to the proposed confederation, a number of names were suggested for the northern half of the continent of North America, including: Albertsland, Albionora, Borealia, Britannia, Cabotia, Colonia, EfisgaFootnote1, Hochelaga, Norland, Superior, Transatlantia, TuponiaFootnote2, and Victorialand.

The debate was placed in perspective by Thomas D’Arcy McGee, who declared on February 9, 1865:

“I read in one newspaper not less than a dozen attempts to derive a new name. One individual chooses Tuponia and another Hochelaga as a suitable name for the new nationality. Now I ask any honourable member of this House how he would feel if he woke up some fine morning and found himself instead of a Canadian, a Tuponian or a Hochelagander.”

Fortunately for posterity, McGee’s wit and reasoning – along with common sense – prevailed, and on July 1, 1867, the provinces of Canada, Nova Scotia, and New Brunswick became “one Dominion under the name of Canada.”


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

What I find about our National Anthem is that it is meaningless. But let me explain. For 16 years of school we sang it before school. And in those early years I did not even put any meaning to the words. It was just a meaningless thing we did before school. And in my early years of school, up to maybe 1973-74 it was same with the lord's prayer. It was something you recited without any meeting.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

It used to bother my daughter when she was little that people from Canada were called Canadians. She thought that they should be Canadans or the country called Canadia.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

keenataz said:


> What I find about our National Anthem is that it is meaningless. But let me explain. For 16 years of school we sang it before school. And in those early years I did not even put any meaning to the words. It was just a meaningless thing we did before school. And in my early years of school, up to maybe 1973-74 it was same with the lord's prayer. It was something you recited without any meeting.


Interesting. I wonder if it is an age thing. When I was in school (public school) we sang O Canada and God Save the Queen but no Lord's Prayer. We did have Religion Class once a week in which we learned all about the different religions of the world. Lots of different nationalities, cultures and religions in my neighbourhood. I remember one exercise where we had to make a presentation about a religion that was not ours. Lots of fun and very interesting. 

Our French teacher always started the class by having us sing O Canada in French.

When I first went to school I did not understand the words of the anthem - true patriot love? what was that? When I told my Dad he sat all of us down and explained all the lines to us. So it was definitely not something without meaning.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Fennick said:


> It's 36.8 million now.
> 
> .


I guess the country had a lot of babies or immigrants or both since just last time I checked! Still not crowded unless you live in the cities which there aren't a lot of for the size of the country. Have a nice day.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

emdeengee said:


> Interesting. I wonder if it is an age thing. When I was in school (public school) we sang O Canada and God Save the Queen but no Lord's Prayer. We did have Religion Class once a week in which we learned all about the different religions of the world. Lots of different nationalities, cultures and religions in my neighbourhood. I remember one exercise where we had to make a presentation about a religion that was not ours. Lots of fun and very interesting.
> 
> Our French teacher always started the class by having us sing O Canada in French.
> 
> When I first went to school I did not understand the words of the anthem - true patriot love? what was that? When I told my Dad he sat all of us down and explained all the lines to us. So it was definitely not something without meaning.



Saying without meaning was not my best use of words. I think I should have said is something sung without thought to what it means. Kind of like singing along with your favourite Beatles song


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

keenataz said:


> Saying without meaning was not my best use of words. I think I should have said is something sung without thought to what it means. Kind of like singing along with your favourite Beatles song


Would you mean "by rote"?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

emdeengee said:


> Would you mean "by rote"?


Singing along and not thinking of what you are singing.


----------

